# Recommended PC build



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey all, not necessarily planning to build a computer. Just needed some advice on a new desktop to get. Three key must have components are;

- Intel
- SSD
- GTX series graphics card
- Budget ($700)

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! 
I currently have a CyberpowerPC Gamer Ultra Gaming PC - AMD FX-4300 3.80GHz, 8GB DDR3 Memory, 1TB HDD, DVDRW, 1GB AMD Radeon R5 230, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit - GU6022 but it's 3 years old and I need a little bit more power as it's wearing off on this one.

Oh and as for building I may be able to salvage parts off my current PC and just order the SSD, GPU, and Intel separately and put it in my case, however I wouldn't know how to do that and I don't know if my current power supply is sufficient for handling what I want to upgrade.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You will most likely need a new PSU. Here is the best place to start:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html

and

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

CPU wise, there isn't much to gain over what you already have.

You can replace the current C: drive with an SSD easy enough. Take a look at the Samsung 850 EVO. You can keep your current drive as storage.

So spend the bulk of your budget on a new gpu and an appropriate power supply.


You can move to Intel, but you won't get much speed increase, and you will need a motherboard and RAM to go along with the new cpu. A huge cost for not much benefit.


----------



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

Can a can an AMD FX 4300 handle GPUs such as the GTX 980 though?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, it cannot.


----------

